# [solved] Доставка почты на локальном компьютере

## LupoAlberto

Имеется отдельный "домашний" компьютер. Не могу отправить локальную почту, т. е.

 %mail lupo

Subject: Test

It's only test message.

.

Cc: test

send-mail: Cannot open ha0s-laptop:25

Can't send mail: sendmail process failed with error code 1

Установлены следующие пакеты, на мой взгляд, имеющие отношение к отправке почты:

mailx-8.1.2.20050715-r1

mailx-support-20060102-r1

ssmtp-2.61-r2

Настройки:

cat /etc/mail/mailer.conf

# Execute the "real" sendmail program from ssmtp,

# named /usr/sbin/ssmtp

#

sendmail        /usr/sbin/ssmtp

send-mail       /usr/sbin/ssmtp

mailq           /usr/sbin/ssmtp

newaliases      /usr/sbin/ssmtp

###

###

#cat /etc/ssmtp/ssmtp.conf

#

# /etc/ssmtp.conf -- a config file for sSMTP sendmail.

#

# The person who gets all mail for userids < 1000

# Make this empty to disable rewriting.

root=postmaster

# The place where the mail goes. The actual machine name is required

# no MX records are consulted. Commonly mailhosts are named mail.domain.com

# The example will fit if you are in domain.com and your mailhub is so named.

mailhub=mail

# Example for SMTP port number 2525

# mailhub=mail.your.domain:2525

# Example for SMTP port number 25 (Standard/RFC)

# mailhub=mail.your.domain

# Example for SSL encrypted connection

# mailhub=mail.your.domain:465

mailhub=ha0s-laptop

# Where will the mail seem to come from?

rewriteDomain=

# The full hostname

hostname=_HOSTNAME_

# Set this to never rewrite the "From:" line (unless not given) and to

# use that address in the "from line" of the envelope.

#FromLineOverride=YES

# Use SSL/TLS to send secure messages to server.

#UseTLS=YES

# Use SSL/TLS certificate to authenticate against smtp host.

#UseTLSCert=YES

# Use this RSA certificate.

#TLSCert=/etc/ssl/certs/ssmtp.pem

Не хотелось бы ставить почтовых "монстров" вроде sendmail, postfix или exim.

Внешнюю почту отправляю через smtp-сервер провайдера, просто нужна возможность получать отчёты скриптов в /var/mail/lupo.Last edited by LupoAlberto on Sat Jul 14, 2007 8:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## koskh

В твоей связке главную роль играет ssmtp, mailx - обвязка для более удобного отправления писем из комстроки, например. Но ssmtp не является smtp службой как таковой. Он всего лишь отправляет твое письмо на маил-хаб.

в строке  mailhub нужно поставить smtp сервер, готовый принимать и отправлять от тебя почту.

mailhub= smtp.mail.ru

например

если есть локальный почтовый сервер, то ставишь его.

----------

## LupoAlberto

 *Quote:*   

> если есть локальный почтовый сервер, то ставишь его.

 

Я это уже понял. Удалил ssmtp, поставил exim - он позволяет отправлять локальную почту не открывая 25 порт, т. е. его не нужно запускать демоном.

----------

